# Lob

## flammenflitzer

Amarok 2 schon in Portage, am Tag des Erscheinens. Super.

----------

## SvenFischer

Kritik: Firefox ist seit nun nach 6 Monaten noch nicht stabil als 3.0.x, andere Distributionen haben damit weniger Schmerzen das stabil zum laufen zu bringen. Ehrlich, das nervt.

Auch die Umstellung auf Portage 2.2 ist hoffentlich bald abgeschlossen, damit sich die ganzen EAPI 2 ebuilds installieren lassen.

Das KDE 4.1.x noch unstable ist, finde ich angemessen.

----------

## Max Steel

Also bei mir läuft FF 3.0.x stabil.

----------

## mattes

Hallo,

bei mir compiliert Amarok 2 nicht:

```

qtscriptshell_QWorkspace.cpp:(.text+0x5c1e): undefined reference to `QScriptValue::~QScriptValue()'

qtscriptshell_QWorkspace.cpp:(.text+0x5c2f): undefined reference to `QScriptValue::engine() const'

qtscriptshell_QWorkspace.cpp:(.text+0x5c8d): undefined reference to `QScriptEngine::create(int, void const*)'

qtscriptshell_QWorkspace.cpp:(.text+0x5cd4): undefined reference to `QScriptValue::call(QScriptValue const&, QList<QScriptValue> const&)'

qtscriptshell_QWorkspace.cpp:(.text+0x5cf1): undefined reference to `QScriptValue::~QScriptValue()'

qtscriptshell_QWorkspace.cpp:(.text+0x5d05): undefined reference to `QScriptValue::~QScriptValue()'

qtscriptshell_QWorkspace.cpp:(.text+0x5d14): undefined reference to `QScriptValue::~QScriptValue()'

qtscriptshell_QWorkspace.cpp:(.text+0x5d28): undefined reference to `QScriptValue::QScriptValue()'

CMakeFiles/qtscript_gui.dir/generated_cpp/com_trolltech_qt_gui/main.o: In function `qt_plugin_instance':
```

usw.

QT-Script ist in Version 4.4.2 vorhanden!?

Grüße

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also gut finde ich das auch, aber ich warte wohl noch ein wenig bis der volle Funktionsumfang hergestellt ist. Ich mag das Risiko meine Datenbank zu verlieren nicht aufs Spiel setzen - hänge da doch irgendwie dran. Dazu wird noch gemunkelt, es seien nicht alle Funktionen verfügbar. Auf diese möchte ich aber nicht verzichten. Wie die Warteschlange zum Beispiel.

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Auch die Umstellung auf Portage 2.2 ist hoffentlich bald abgeschlossen, damit sich die ganzen EAPI 2 ebuilds installieren lassen.

 portage-2.1.6 wird der nächste stable-Kandidat (ist bereits in ~arch), der ebenfalls EAPI-2 beherrscht, dafür aber keine preserved-libs und keine package-sets.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

>  *SvenFischer wrote:*   Auch die Umstellung auf Portage 2.2 ist hoffentlich bald abgeschlossen, damit sich die ganzen EAPI 2 ebuilds installieren lassen. portage-2.1.6 wird der nächste stable-Kandidat (ist bereits in ~arch), der ebenfalls EAPI-2 beherrscht, dafür aber keine preserved-libs und keine package-sets.

 

ohne package sets wird es aber eine qual zb. kde 4.2 zu installieren, wofür es afaik keine meta pakete mehr gibt, da die sets diese ablösen sollen. so wird es jedenfalls auch im kde-crazy overlay mit kde 4.2 beta gehandhabt.

----------

## l3u

Da aber KDE 4.2 (vermutlich) eh noch nicht so 100 % für die breite Masse taugen wird, wird's wohl reichen, wenn Portage 2.2 stable wird, wenn auch KDE 4.x stable wird.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *Polynomial-C wrote:*    *SvenFischer wrote:*   Auch die Umstellung auf Portage 2.2 ist hoffentlich bald abgeschlossen, damit sich die ganzen EAPI 2 ebuilds installieren lassen. portage-2.1.6 wird der nächste stable-Kandidat (ist bereits in ~arch), der ebenfalls EAPI-2 beherrscht, dafür aber keine preserved-libs und keine package-sets. 
> 
> ohne package sets wird es aber eine qual zb. kde 4.2 zu installieren, wofür es afaik keine meta pakete mehr gibt, da die sets diese ablösen sollen. so wird es jedenfalls auch im kde-crazy overlay mit kde 4.2 beta gehandhabt.

 

cat kde-4.2 bzw, da das ja auch nur auf die jeweiligen Sets weist, macht man halt ein cat $set  :Wink: 

Damit diese dann nicht alle in der World Datei liegen, noch ein -1 rein und fertig.

Sollte dann 2.2 stable werden, trägt man noch das Set in die World Datei ein und ist glücklich.

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe gerade festgestellt, das es nicht für mein System ist - ~amd64 kompilliert nicht.

----------

## mattes

 *mattes wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir compiliert Amarok 2 nicht:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gibt einen Bugreport bei KDe dazu, der wurde aber als unreproduzierbar geschlossen 

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173229

----------

## mattes

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Also gut finde ich das auch, aber ich warte wohl noch ein wenig bis der volle Funktionsumfang hergestellt ist. Ich mag das Risiko meine Datenbank zu verlieren nicht aufs Spiel setzen - hänge da doch irgendwie dran. Dazu wird noch gemunkelt, es seien nicht alle Funktionen verfügbar. Auf diese möchte ich aber nicht verzichten. Wie die Warteschlange zum Beispiel.

 

Bei mir hat amarok 1.90 (KDE4) eine eigene Datenbank, meine amarok 1.4 db wurde nicht angetastet.

Amarok 1.90 stürzt bei mir auch regelmäßig ab, daher wäre ich auch an amarok 2.0 interessiert, was leider nicht kompiliert.

----------

## l3u

Bei mir ist's grad ohne Probleme durchgelaufen (auf einem reinen KDE-4-System)

----------

## mattes

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Bei mir ist's grad ohne Probleme durchgelaufen (auf einem reinen KDE-4-System)

 

32 oder 64 bit System? (Habe 32 und vergessen anzugeben). Welches QT hast du?

----------

## musv

Vielleicht bin ich da nur Gewohnheitstier. Aber irgendwie komm ich mit Amarok2 (bei mir ist noch die 1.98 von vor 2 Wochen) nicht wirklich klar. Ich glaub, da fehlt noch enorm viel, bis das Usability-Niveau von 1.4.x erreicht wird. 

Was mich bisher auf den ersten Blick gestört hat:

Die Dreiteilung des Bildschirms. Ich hätte lieber weiterhin die 2-Teilung

Den Blättermodus im mittleren Fenster. Konnte ich noch keine sinnvolle Verwendung dafür finden. 

Es gibt scheinbar keine Rubrik "Verschiedene Interpreten in der Sammlung

Beim Anzeigetitel kann man die Schriftart nicht verstellen.

Naja, vielleicht ändert da sich noch so einiges. Ich werd ab und zu mal einen Blick drauf werfen. Allerdings glaub ich nicht, dass ich in nächster Zeit von 1.4 auf 2 umsteigen werde.

----------

## l3u

@mattes: 32 Bit, qt 4.4.2

----------

## NixZuTun

Amarok2 kompilierte auf Anhieb. Allerdings habe ich eine Weile gebraucht, bis ich drauf gekommen bin, dass ich noch kde-base/phonon-xine installieren muss, damit der auch was abspielt.

PS: Neben den bereits angesprochenen Mängeln und der Tatsache, dass bei einem Drag&Drop der Sammlung in die Playlist alles doppelt ist, etc. Sind bei euch die Cover auch vollkommen verschwommen im "Informationen zum aktuellen Stück"-Widget?

----------

## franzf

 *musv wrote:*   

> Die Dreiteilung des Bildschirms. Ich hätte lieber weiterhin die 2-Teilung
> 
> Den Blättermodus im mittleren Fenster. Konnte ich noch keine sinnvolle Verwendung dafür finden. 
> 
> Es gibt scheinbar keine Rubrik "Verschiedene Interpreten in der Sammlung
> ...

 

Zu den ersten beiden Punkten:

Bespin enthält jetzt einen Hack, der den Context entfernt. Somit kein verschwendeter Platz in der Mitte.

Schade dass es so weit kommen muss, dass ein style solche Optionen bietet.

Vom Thomas gibt es übrigens auf kde-look.org auch ein Plasmoid, das die Cashew entfernt  :Wink: 

Und verschiedene Interpreten gibts bei mir schon, amarok-svn vom 12.Dez, also NACH dem Release.

Klick mal auf ein Album (nicht Interpret) mit rechts, od da der Punkt "Zu verschiedene Interpreten hinzufügen" kommt.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Bespin enthält jetzt einen Hack, der den Context entfernt. Somit kein verschwendeter Platz in der Mitte.
> 
> Schade dass es so weit kommen muss, dass ein style solche Optionen bietet.

 

heisst das ich muss "einfach" ein kde-4.x theme installieren um den context teil von amarok-2 wegzubekommen?

also den hier: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Bespin?content=63928

----------

## franzf

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Bespin enthält jetzt einen Hack, der den Context entfernt. Somit kein verschwendeter Platz in der Mitte.
> 
> Schade dass es so weit kommen muss, dass ein style solche Optionen bietet. 
> 
> heisst das ich muss "einfach" ein kde-4.x theme installieren um den context teil von amarok-2 wegzubekommen?
> ...

 

Genau. Und über das config-interface ("bespin" in der konsole) links "Hacks" wählen und nen Haken setzen bei "Hide Amaroks Context view".

Wenn du viel mit dem Konqui unterwegs bist, mach den doofen Throbber in der Menuleiste ganz rechts auch noch gleich mit weg. Und die Messageboxen (-> "override messagebox appearence") sind auch richtig gut gestyled  :Smile: 

Ebuilds sollten ein paar hier im Forum rumgeistern, vllt. hats sogar schon wer im Overlay.

Grüße

Franz

// Nachtrag:

Nicht die 0.1 nehmen!!! Die ist so ur alt.

Bau dir das aus dem svn. Ich weiß nicht ob Thomas überhaupt releasen will, so aus seinen Mails hört sich das an, als wolle er nur noch svn machen...

Aber hatte bisher keine Probleme, außer Thomas hat grad große Brocken umgeschrieben (z.B. die ganzen Animator-Klassen).

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Bespin enthält jetzt einen Hack, der den Context entfernt. Somit kein verschwendeter Platz in der Mitte. 

 

Das ist jetzt ein bisschen off-topic:

Ich finde den Context-Browser auch recht nutzlos und würde ihn gerne entfernen. Eigentlich würde ich sowieso gerne Bespin benutzen, weil der Style, wie ich finde, gar nicht schlecht aussieht und oft schneller läuft als der Oxygen-Style.

Aber ist es irgendwie möglich den Stil dieser komplett hässlichen und nutzlosen Progress-"Bars" zu ändern? Ich meine, kann man die irgendwie so einstellen, dass sie wie eine Bar aussehen und nicht diese seltsamen Kreise und dass der Text immer angezeigt wird, und nicht nur wenn ich mit der Maus drüberfahre?

Ansonsten: Lob an die Gentoo-Devs für das schnelle hinzufügen um Portage-Tree. 

Aber ich finde Amarok2 ziemlich enttäuschend. Die Entwicklung ging, meiner Meinung nach, komplett in die falsche Richtung und anstatt einen vernünftigen Music-Player zu entwickeln, haben die Amarok-Devs das Programm mit hunderten von überflüssigen Features überladen. Das Interface verschwendet Platz an allen Ecken und Enden, wirkt aber nicht wirklich übersichtlicher. So ein bisschen Musik abspielen kann das Programm vielleicht nebenher gerade so noch, aber das wichtigste scheint wohl das ganze drumherum zu sein, weswegen die "Context-Area" ja nun auch prominent in der Mitte platziert wurde.

Schade, ich fand Amarok 1.x eigentlich echt cool. Nicht zuletzt, weil es einfach funktionierte, einfach zu bedienen war und trotzdem alles an Features bot, was ich so brauchte. Da waren z.B. Verwaltung der Musik in der Datenbank (mittlerweile Standard), die schnelle Suchfunktion (auch innerhalb der Playlist) und (ganz wichtig) die perfekt funktionierende (Auto-)Tagging-Funktionalität, die perfekt im dem Rest der Oberfläche integriert war. Dabei lief das ganze noch schnell, stabil und flüssig.

Amarok2 dagegen, bietet haufenweise neue Features, die ich nicht brauche.  Ein Großteil der Entwicklung wurde wohl in das integrieren dieser "Internet-Services" investiert, wobei ich noch nicht so ganz verstehe, wozu ich das in einem Player brauche. Im Plasma-Workspace lassen sich Informationen nicht wirklich schöner oder übersichtlicher darstellen, als in der alten Sidebar. Eher umgekehrt: Ich finde dieser "Workspace" sieht meist ziemlich ungeordnet und durcheinander aus. Und man kann auch nicht schnell zwischen verschiedenen Ansichten wechseln, sondern muss zunächst "herauszoomen" und dann wieder "hineinzoomen", was so manchem vielleicht Spaß macht, aber ich finde das ziemlich umständlich und überflüssig.

Und so könnte ich mein Bedauern über die neuen "Innovationen" in Amarok2 ewig fortsetzen, aber im Endeffekt bedeutet es ja doch nur das eine: Was die Entwickler da gebastelt haben, mag zwar ganz toll sein, aber meinen Geschmack haben sie damit definitiv nicht getroffen. Ich schätze es gibt da draußen auch genug begeisterte Amarok2-Benutzer. Und wer weiß, vielleicht wird Amarok2 ja in Zukunft auch wieder mehr in die "richtige" Richtung weiterentwickelt.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Aber ist es irgendwie möglich den Stil dieser komplett hässlichen und nutzlosen Progress-"Bars" zu ändern? Ich meine, kann man die irgendwie so einstellen, dass sie wie eine Bar aussehen und nicht diese seltsamen Kreise und dass der Text immer angezeigt wird, und nicht nur wenn ich mit der Maus drüberfahre?

 

Wird sich wohl nix ändern. Das hat Thomas auf kde-look.org geschrieben:

 *Quote:*   

> 1. this is a pretty traditional design (sorry grego  - just think of ncurses or the DOS text-ui's) but currently completely out of sight - so i felt need of a little nostalgia - and to be different 
> 
> 2. chunks are even more traditionally and often used as progress indicator (mostly in hardware, because you just had a bunch of lamps or LEDs - this is part of the reason why they're round, other one is ui concept. if to anything, they're related to selectors, sliders etc.)
> 
> 3. finally there's a technical/functional thing with progressbars: they tend to jump from one stage to another. if the progress isn't fast or has maaaany stages, you won't get a smooth progress animation by extending the bar (to the left or right)
> ...

 

Da ich leichte Farbensehprobleme hab, ist mir allerdings der Kontrast manchmal zu niedrig zwischen abgelaufen/verbleibend. Hab ich ihm gemailt, er schaut was man da besser machen kann  :Smile: 

Was genau passt dir denn nicht? Kannst ihm ja mailen. (auch auf deutsch)

----------

## mattes

 *mattes wrote:*   

>  *l3u wrote:*   Bei mir ist's grad ohne Probleme durchgelaufen (auf einem reinen KDE-4-System) 
> 
> 32 oder 64 bit System? (Habe 32 und vergessen anzugeben). Welches QT hast du?

 

Es lag an cmake. Mit cmake >=2.4.8 klappts!

----------

## franzf

Um das [OT] fortzusetzen:

Thomas hat gestern und heute mächtig bespin aufgebohrt.

Durch die Progressbar läuft jetzt ein Strich, dass die Perlen nicht so lose in der Luft rumhängen. Passt euch das besser?

Amarok wurde gnadenlos gehackt. (in bespin config zu setzen):

1) Context kann per Klick entfernt und angezeigt werden

2) Minimal-Mode ist da! Nur noch die Control-Bar oben bleibt!

Beides zu erreichen mit dem "#" (1) und dem "=" (2) rechts oben.

Demnächst kommen dafür wohl icons.

Ich weiß, war OT, aber ich find es passt hier noch rein, außerdem ist es wirklich ein riesenfortschritt  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Um das [OT] fortzusetzen:
> 
> Thomas hat gestern und heute mächtig bespin aufgebohrt.
> 
> Durch die Progressbar läuft jetzt ein Strich, dass die Perlen nicht so lose in der Luft rumhängen. Passt euch das besser?
> ...

 

also ich habe mir jetzt bespin aus dem kde-crazy overlay installiert, ist wohl eine svn version.

die "amarok-2 hacks" hab ich auch gefunden, allerdings steht dort das man den context nicht dynamisch an oder ausschalten kann während amarok läuft, ein neustart von amarok ist also erforderlich! ist ja nicht weiter tragisch, hauptsache es funktioniert, aber das passt nicht zu deiner beschreibung mit "per klick entfernt". leider ist der platz jetzt auch nicht besser ausgenutzt, ich wünschte ich könnte weitere informationsspalten in der playliste einblenden so wie es bei amarok 1.4 war...

das mit dem minimal mode hab ich jetzt nicht so wirklich geschnallt, wenn ich die # taste im amarok fenster drücke passiert rein garnichts. muss ich dafür noch irgend einen anderen hack aktivieren?

----------

## franzf

@AmonAmarth:

Es gibt 3 Optionen bei den Hacks. Mit der dritten (Bespinify display) schauen die Elemente oben anders aus.

Wenn die an ist haste jetzt 2 Knöpfe in der Bar oben rechts: "[||]"(Kontext) und "-"(Minimal).

Bei mir klappt das im übrigen bestens.

----------

